# Star Kingdom, Irish ID Stallion - Where Can I Find..



## measles (17 March 2011)

offspring of his that are broken and riding as I am so very impressed by them?   I currently have a 4yo gelding and he is the easiest youngster I've had, and last year I had another 4yo gelding by him who has gone to a local client who is slightly older and had lost her confidence and the horse has not put a foot wrong, despite his tender years.

Where is the best place to find more?   They must be out there somewhere...!

These are my two, the first being the current 4yo and the second the boy we had last year:


----------



## Kaylum (17 March 2011)

Maybe Star Kingdom's owner might know of some.


----------



## maggiemoto (17 March 2011)

Here is the link to Star Kingdom

http://www.irishdraught.ie/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=202&Itemid=352


----------



## Simsar (17 March 2011)

I have seen quite a few on Done deal.

http://www.donedeal.co.uk/find/all/for-sale/Ireland/star kingdom

Kiltealy stud had one for sale not sure if he still is and think he is a stallion?


----------



## rambling (17 March 2011)

Theres always some at Ballinasloe love the sound of the huntingfield Rebel line as well.


----------



## JanetGeorge (18 March 2011)

measles said:



			offspring of his that are broken and riding as I am so very impressed by them?   I currently have a 4yo gelding and he is the easiest youngster I've had, and last year I had another 4yo gelding by him who has gone to a local client who is slightly older and had lost her confidence and the horse has not put a foot wrong, despite his tender years.
		
Click to expand...

Nice youngsters.  But you don't have to limit your search to youngsters by this particular stallion.  Many RID stallions consistently produce youngsters with the calm, unflappable and highly trainable temperament that these two obviously have.  I have sold 3 year olds by my own stallion to older, nervous riders, and to riders who've never brought on a baby before.  All have excelled and astounded everyone with their easy temperaments  - to the point where I am now selling most of my backed 3 and 4 year olds by personal recommendation.

This little 4 year old has been seen on this forum before (demonstrating another point) but he was used as the 'sensible companion' for escorting JUST backed horses hacking out when he had only been backed 6 weeks!


----------



## measles (18 March 2011)

Thanks, all.

Janetgeorge - you are of course right that many stallions pass super temperament and rideability.   I just happen to specifically like this chap having had a few by him but am always open to any horse with am open mind    I also totally agree that age is just a number.


----------



## gadetra (18 March 2011)

Just found this one...
http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/horses/1991591


----------



## measles (18 March 2011)

gadetra - many thanks for that.   Shame I'm not impressed by him


----------



## JanetGeorge (18 March 2011)

measles said:



			gadetra - many thanks for that.   Shame I'm not impressed by him 

Click to expand...

Even if he impressed me. the price would put me off - even in today's market!  Who on EARTH would sell a four year old for £1300 if he was any good for anything!


----------



## gadetra (20 March 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Even if he impressed me. the price would put me off - even in today's market!  Who on EARTH would sell a four year old for £1300 if he was any good for anything!

Click to expand...

Sadly things are that bad over here  it's often no reflection on the horse if ya have to sell ya have to sell. I am in a similar situation myself. finding it very very hard to let go for so little though but has to be done


----------



## kerribabes (18 April 2012)

We had a grey out of Star Kingdom, lovely big gentle horse 16'3, good jumper and easy to work with.... unfortunately he died as he had a perforated intestine which was something he was born with and like a timebomb waiting to go off


----------



## Sharpie (9 July 2012)

I have one!
5 yo 16.2 grey and gorgeous, easiest youngster ive ever had! 






He is for sale due to lack of time


----------



## Posie (9 July 2012)

I have one of his grandkids but hes not yet broken!


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (9 July 2012)

I have one here at the moment I'm starting for his owners. Love him! Another client I think has a yearling and 2yo out of a TB mare. 

Terri


----------

